# Iron Monkey



## Shinzu (Jul 12, 2002)

anyone had a chance to see this movie yet?

i thought alot of the martai art stunts were far fetched (like croutching tiger), but all in all i thought it was a very good movie.  excellent skills and techniques.


----------



## Eraser (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey there..
Is that the movie that is written or co-written by Quentin Tarintino???????
Just wondering..


----------



## Shinzu (Jul 17, 2002)

yes it is.  if you get a chance check it out


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 20, 2002)

Yeah, it was a pretty good movie, entertaining, but as far as martial arts, or "kung fu" movies, I prefer a little more realistic.

Some fantasy is ok, but not too much. LOL I had guys at work asking me for weeks about moves in that movie!! "Can you do the Budah Palm Fist" or whatever it was called!!   

7sm


----------



## Wertle (Aug 20, 2002)

You know, I'm trying my very hardest to recall, but for some reason I find myself completely unable to distinguish Crouching Tiger from Iron Monkey x_x.  I have scenes from both of them muddled around in my head, I need to watch them both again, I guess.


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 20, 2002)

yeah i prefer a little more MA realism myself also.   seems that every movie these days has to top the rest. i remember when a good MA film was just that.  no wires, cables and all that fancy stuff.

oh well.  i thought it was entertaining.  definitely better than croutching tiger as far as action goes.


----------



## tunetigress (Aug 25, 2002)

Well I really enjoyed Iron Monkey!  I didn't care how 'realistic' it was;  I don't watch movies for that reason, I just want to be entertained.  Iron Monkey did a great job at that!   :asian:


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 25, 2002)

the umbrella sequences were excellent. and the part where the little boy fights the monks was great too.

alot of great techniques!


----------



## jkn75 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> 
> *Hey there..
> Is that the movie that is written or co-written by Quentin Tarintino???????
> Just wondering.. *



Iron Monkey was actually made in 92/93. Actually, Tarantino had little to do with this movie other than bringing it to the US (which got him a producing credit). He is a martial arts movie buff and really enjoyed the movie. With the success of "Crouching Tiger" he wanted to bring this movie to the US because it has some of the same people involved (positive about fight choreographer but not about anyone else) and it looks very similar. 

I do agree with everyone else that it is entertaining.


----------



## theneuhauser (Aug 31, 2002)

if you like realistic kung fu movies, then i would have to say that kwan-tak hing has always blown me away with his skill. he was the real deal, a real life master, he even had his own medicine practice in china. his movies can be a little hard to track down, though. any movie he has starred in is worth seeing.


----------



## fissure (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm going to work harder with my hand gripper, so I can tear chunks of wood out of support beems like the "evil' chick did!


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 1, 2002)

LOL... that was so unrealistic.  cool, but unrealistic:rofl:


----------

